# In Guam You Have To Register Yourself As A Deadly Weapon



## PhotonGuy (Mar 4, 2021)

This is silly but its true, in Guam you have to register yourself as a deadly weapon if you're an expert in the martial arts. What they define as an expert is anybody who has "completed at least one level of training therein and shall have been issued a belt or other symbol showing proficiency in such art." 

‘These hands and feet are registered as deadly weapons … in Guam!’


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 4, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> completed at least one level of training therein and shall have been issued a belt or other symbol showing proficiency in such art


There aren't belts in my system. It seems it only applies to karate and Judo.  They must have some really Bad-A Karate and Judo students there.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 4, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> This is silly but its true, in Guam you have to register yourself as a deadly weapon if you're an expert in the martial arts. What they define as an expert is anybody who has "completed at least one level of training therein and shall have been issued a belt or other symbol showing proficiency in such art."
> 
> ‘These hands and feet are registered as deadly weapons … in Guam!’


So they decided a fresh orange or yellow belt (depending upon the ranking order) is “dangerous”?


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 4, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> So they decided a fresh orange or yellow belt (depending upon the ranking order) is “dangerous”?



Great for marketing - "I can turn you into a dangerous weapon in 3 months for only $299."

Also makes for a great pick-up line in a bar - She:  "So, tell me about yourself."   He:  "I'm legally considered a dangerous weapon."  She:  "Oooo."


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 4, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> So they decided a fresh orange or yellow belt (depending upon the ranking order) is “dangerous”?


Apparently so, I don't know how they would view somebody who trains in an art that doesn't have belts or ranking systems.


----------



## Taipan (Mar 5, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> So they decided a fresh orange or yellow belt (depending upon the ranking order) is “dangerous”?



Or even a black belt in Aikido or Thai Chi?

Belts and styles mean nothing. It is the individual and their skill level that matter.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2021)

Guam has bigger problems...like making sure it doesn't capsize.






Lol....that video always cracks me up.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 6, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> This is silly but its true, in Guam you have to register yourself as a deadly weapon if you're an expert in the martial arts. What they define as an expert is anybody who has "completed at least one level of training therein and shall have been issued a belt or other symbol showing proficiency in such art."
> 
> ‘These hands and feet are registered as deadly weapons … in Guam!’


I wonder if it applies to who would fall under an inscription act?


----------



## Buka (Mar 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Buka (Mar 6, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Guam has bigger problems...like making sure it doesn't capsize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had forgotten all about that.

Georgia....most frightening, racist place I've ever been. Been there a dozen times, never without incident, always minding my own business. Finally decided that it was way too dangerous a place for me.

I hope it capsizes like Guam.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 6, 2021)

Buka said:


> Georgia....most frightening, racist place I've ever been. Been there a dozen times, never without incident, always minding my own business. Finally decided that it was way too dangerous a place for me.
> 
> I hope it capsizes like Guam.


Georgia - what parts of georgia were you visiting? lol  You gotta mark off all the no go zones. lol it'll save you some headaches.


----------



## Buka (Mar 6, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Georgia - what parts of georgia were you visiting? lol  You gotta mark off all the no go zones. lol it'll save you some headaches.



This was just driving through on I-95. Threatened by locals, threatened by the police, threatened by State Police, bottles broken against our windshield, I could go on and on.

We were the wrong color, from the wrong part of the country, with the wrong license plates.

The least serious of the incidents was stopping for gas. I went into the little store attached to the gas station.
Two twenty something year olds behind the counter with a big confederate flag behind them.

I'll never forget his words..."You want anything else, you long haired, faggot, Yankee Mother rucker?"

I replied "No thanks."

At that was the least uncomfortable incident me and mine encountered.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Buka said:


> This was just driving through on I-95. Threatened by locals, threatened by the police, threatened by State Police, bottles broken against our windshield, I could go on and on.
> 
> We were the wrong color, from the wrong part of the country, with the wrong license plates.
> 
> ...


Wow... That's horrible even for Georgia.  We have our pockets of hell here and it's been a while since I've heard something that bad along I-95.  Normally you would have to get off the main roads to for stuff like that to find you.  State Police from here to South Carolina are things to watch for.  Growing up and traveling with my parents it was State Troopers and the Bible belt that was a warning zone.   Not so bad when you get to the Atlanta area but anything North of that was literally travel with caution.  I understand what the Bible Belt is in terms of location but not in terms of what lurks in it.  I never stopped in those areas for gas or food.  I always made sure I had enough food and gas to make it to the next "safe zone" lol.  Sorry you had to experience that stuff.  I'm not apologizing for Georgia.  I'm just honestly sorry you had to experience that type of hate.  It's the worst kind.  It's not hate because someone is mad at you.  It's literal pure and unfiltered hate just for the sake of hate.

The Asian American community in the U.S. is getting tons of it lately, more than usual. Regardless of skin color that pure hate sucks.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Buka said:


> I hope it capsizes like Guam.


Georgia just needs some incredibly large sink holes to appear in specific areas lol.  I can't vote for capsize option until I'm out of here lol.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Guam has bigger problems...like making sure it doesn't capsize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only a complete lack of understanding of islands, but it took him SOOOOO long to get that out. Painful to even get through.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Georgia - what parts of georgia were you visiting? lol  You gotta mark off all the no go zones. lol it'll save you some headaches.


Man, put Smyrna on that list. I have relatives there, so I know what kind of rednecks they have.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> So they decided a fresh orange or



How about an over-ripe banana?


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 7, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Man, put Smyrna on that list. I have relatives there, so I know what kind of rednecks they have.


Smyrna, TN? There is a ton of automotive industry there with the original Saturn/GM plant there. I am conditioned to it suppose but we do not have very much black/white issue in middle TN.
Honestly, a northerner may get a little friendly ribbing quicker but nothing hateful. 
I get it incessantly when I go north so it is all good. All in fun. 
As far as GA goes I feel south/southeast of the ATL is much worse than between ATL and Chattanooga.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Man, put Smyrna on that list. I have relatives there, so I know what kind of rednecks they have.


I should publish a fun map of "No Go Zones" It wouldn't be mean spirited or anything, just an inside joke for everyone who had an experience from those areas.  Instead of stars to rank the areas.  I would use aspirins and sneakers (for you may have to run).  I avoid all of the sneaker rated areas,  and I'll tolerate a 2 or 3 aspirin rated area.  After 3 aspirins, it's just not worth the headache.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Not only a complete lack of understanding of islands, but it took him SOOOOO long to get that out. Painful to even get through.


you mean an Island can't capsize if too many people are on it?  I guess that makes sense, The islands never capsized back then







Still trying to figure this one out.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I get it incessantly when I go north so it is all good. All in fun.


ha ha ha. nah. that's just you. lol.

Just kidding. nothing but love here.



dvcochran said:


> As far as GA goes I feel south/southeast of the ATL is much worse than between ATL and Chattanooga.


  Martial Talk always leads me to some interesting stuff.  Sort of like Youtube.   I just learned that there's a real Hate Map.
Hate Map
splcenter.org/hate-map

I thought it was a joke at first but it's real.  You can see the changes in Hate in the US over the Years (based on hate groups).


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> you mean an Island can't capsize if too many people are on it?  I guess that makes sense, The islands never capsized back then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now it it makes sense


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 7, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> Still trying to figure this one out.


This is one of my favorite moves.  The old "tail slide double heel thrust kick."  You don't see it much any more in competition.  The new rules are so restrictive.  At least it can be a kick, but the hidden bunkai is seldom taught to Westerners.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> The new rules are so restrictive.


Tell me about it.  Always messing with the rules

My son doesn't know it yet, but he'll be watching it today in black and white.  I try to expose him to old stuff from time to time since it will make him a more rounded person.  I used to sneak old music on him when he was a kid.  A lot of times he'll like it until  he discovers it's old.  But lots of stuff today is just rehashed old stuff. Very few original movie and tv content out.

Most kids and people in their 20's like the remake of old stuff, so it's not too bad when they watch the originals.  They are often surprised when they see the original.  Good story lines are always Good stories regardless of when it was created.


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Smyrna, TN? There is a ton of automotive industry there with the original Saturn/GM plant there. I am conditioned to it suppose but we do not have very much black/white issue in middle TN.
> Honestly, a northerner may get a little friendly ribbing quicker but nothing hateful.
> I get it incessantly when I go north so it is all good. All in fun.
> As far as GA goes I feel south/southeast of the ATL is much worse than between ATL and Chattanooga.



I only have wonderful memories of TN.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Smyrna, TN? There is a ton of automotive industry there with the original Saturn/GM plant there. I am conditioned to it suppose but we do not have very much black/white issue in middle TN.
> Honestly, a northerner may get a little friendly ribbing quicker but nothing hateful.
> I get it incessantly when I go north so it is all good. All in fun.
> As far as GA goes I feel south/southeast of the ATL is much worse than between ATL and Chattanooga.


We were talking GA.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 7, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> We were talking GA.


Not familiar with it.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 7, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> ha ha ha. nah. that's just you. lol.
> 
> Just kidding. nothing but love here.
> 
> ...


Well, that is just sad. This is a case where ignorance is bliss because other than the ones that get sensationalized in the media I do not know what a hate group is. Just a colossal waste of time to me. I try hard not to hate but I am far from perfect. There are more than a few people that I really, really do not like but a person has to do something special for me to say I hate them. Again, just a huge waste of time and energy.


----------



## Argus (Mar 7, 2021)

Buka said:


> This was just driving through on I-95. Threatened by locals, threatened by the police, threatened by State Police, bottles broken against our windshield, I could go on and on.
> 
> We were the wrong color, from the wrong part of the country, with the wrong license plates.
> 
> ...



Seriously?

I grew up in the deep South (MS / Alabama), and have close friends of just about any ethnicity, nationality, and political bent you can imagine.
I'm, also myself, pretty unconventional and don't fit in.

To be totally honest, your story sounds highly suspect to me. Have you ever actually even been to the state? I've never seen or heard of anything even remotely as racist or violent of that in all of my time in the South. 

Now, if I'm wrong, and you did really experience that, I am both extremely surprised and appalled. And I would owe you an apology. But I'm also not going to just take at face value and believe unconditionally what sounds to me like a highly prejudiced, stereotyping of the South.

In any case, I hope you one day have a better experience and learn that the vast majority of people from all cultures, including the South, are good people whom you can get along with, and learn from. There are bad apples anywhere you go of course, but don't make the mistake of judging an entire state, country, ethnicity, or culture by a few bad examples. That is, in and of itself, extremely prejudiced.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Well, that is just sad. This is a case where ignorance is bliss because other than the ones that get sensationalized in the media I do not know what a hate group is. Just a colossal waste of time to me. I try hard not to hate but I am far from perfect. There are more than a few people that I really, really do not like but a person has to do something special for me to say I hate them. Again, just a huge waste of time and energy.


I agree with you.  It's a huge waste of time and energy.  Eventually it's eat away at that person like it's "eating their soul."  All practical logic disappears and is replaced with ignorance.  I don't think it's a healthy state to be in regardless of what is the focus of the hate.  Especially for those who spend decades being in that state of mind. Totally consumed by it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Argus said:


> I grew up in the deep South (MS / Alabama)


Alabama today is actually friendlier than Georgia.  I didn't know it until I went to a McDonalds and this guy just starts having a conversation with me.  He said good morning and I though it would end there, but he kept going on.  Not sure if he was giving me the polite Southern way of checking someone out or if he was really just have a friendly conversation.  He talked about church and prison system and how important it was to do a good job.  I was in a suit that day so I'm sure it wasn't a lesson talk to me. lol. 

But I sat there and talked to him politely even though in the back of my mind I was thinking .. "Why is this man talking to me." lol then I remember.  Some of the towns have friendly folk in them.  They'll talk to you like they have known you for years.  Not my cup of teas.  But it is what it is lol.  Up north in Maryland and DC.  It's like "Whatcha looking at." "Don't make eye contact" lol.  It's not done out of fear, but some people up north get irritated easily.    Then you have your "Old Folks" who talk for days about anything.  I'm afraid I'll be like that when I reach "Old Folk" status. lol.


----------



## Buka (Mar 7, 2021)

Argus said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I grew up in the deep South (MS / Alabama), and have close friends of just about any ethnicity, nationality, and political bent you can imagine.
> I'm, also myself, pretty unconventional and don't fit in.
> ...



I’ve been to the South fairly often. Alabama, Mississippi and New Orleans are some of my favorite places to eat in the country. And everyone, and I mean everyone my wife and I met, were fantastic.

I’ve also been through, and stayed in, the Carolinas. Fantastic people, wonderful times, great food.

But Georgia... no. I could see if it was an isolated incident. I’m really good at getting along with people. And I had no problem with people of color in Georgia. When I wanted to know where something was, they’re who I asked. But to have it happen time and time again, not a coincidence to me.

Driving to Florida one time with a couple of friends, we just passed the South Carolina border. As we see the sign “Welcome to Georgia” a State Police car comes speeding out and gets on our tail.

I do not mean just following us, he was two feet behind our bumper. To other motorists it must have seemed like we were towing his vehicle.

He stayed there. For hours. We stop for gas, he pulls in, stands feet from our vehicle arms folded across his chest, his mirrored sunglasses shining in the sun.

We stop to eat, he pulls over, follows us in, does the same thing, never saying a word, just making us feel frightened and uncomfortable.

And before you think I might have some kind of cop phobia, I’ve been in Law Enforcement for a long time, and still am.

The trooper followed us all the way to the Florida border, all the while two feet from our bumper. It was extremely intimidating.

I’ve traveled, by car, over most of the United States. Only had trouble in two places, L.A (where I thought I was about o get shot by LAPD for jaywalking - when you’re surrounded by four police officers with their holsters unsnapped and their hands on their weapons, it gets your attention right quick) and a half dozen times in Georgia.

You can believe what you like, I’m just telling you what happened to me and mine.

Won’t happen again, I assure you. I’ll never set foot in Georgia or L. A again.
Things eventually get through my thick skull.


----------



## Argus (Mar 8, 2021)

Buka said:


> I’ve been to the South fairly often. Alabama, Mississippi and New Orleans are some of my favorite places to eat in the country. And everyone, and I mean everyone my wife and I met, were fantastic.
> 
> I’ve also been through, and stayed in, the Carolinas. Fantastic people, wonderful times, great food.
> 
> ...



Wow.

Ok, maybe you're on to something. Admittedly, maybe I haven't actually spent enough time in Georgia myself to notice, or maybe you hit upon a really bad spot. 
I was mostly speaking from my experience in Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama, as I only occasionally passed through Georgia.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 8, 2021)

Buka said:


> I’ve been to the South fairly often. Alabama, Mississippi and New Orleans are some of my favorite places to eat in the country. And everyone, and I mean everyone my wife and I met, were fantastic.
> 
> I’ve also been through, and stayed in, the Carolinas. Fantastic people, wonderful times, great food.
> 
> ...


100% agree with you on LA. 
That must be one hell of a license plate or bumper sticker you have.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 8, 2021)

So anyway, even if you're in Guam if you end up hurting somebody in a physical confrontation what should be looked at is how badly you hurt them and the circumstances in which you hurt them, not whether or not you've got a martial arts background. And if you ask me that's how it should be done everywhere, not just in Guam.


----------



## Buka (Mar 8, 2021)

Argus said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ok, maybe you're on to something. Admittedly, maybe I haven't actually spent enough time in Georgia myself to notice, or maybe you hit upon a really bad spot.
> I was mostly speaking from my experience in Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama, as I only occasionally passed through Georgia.



Man, I love the South. In particular at the people and the food. The food....ooh, mama.

Spent four and a half months on a road trip in the mid nineties. My wife and I were relocating to the Island we live on now. We bought a pop up camper, attached it to our SUV, put our two dogs in the back and off we went. Drove just shy of nineteen thousand miles. Hell of a great trip!

We’re both foodies, we had a well stocked mini fridge and a two burner propane stove in the camper. But once a week, maybe twice, we’d seek out a local eatery. We’d be on the Interstate from region to region, but once we got to a new region, we went on all secondary and local roads. You can’t experience much on an Interstate, can’t meet local people or really try local food.

So….we’re on a local road in Alabama, going through some nice small towns, the dogs asleep in the back of the SUV. Suddenly, they get up quickly, their noses in the air, sniffing out the opening in the window. Then it hits us. The smell of food, good food, meats cooking, sweet vegetables cooking. We see where it’s coming from and immediately pull over and go in.

It’s a place owned by three brothers. They built it the year before. Cafeteria style, go up to the counter, order and have a seat, sit a spell, take a load off. We’re talking to two of the brothers and they ask, “What brought you in, it was the smell, wasn’t it?” We tell him, heck yeah!

The seating section is decorated with old license plates, all spiffed up of course, wagon wheels, odd things, all which they procured from a local dump. As well as most of the material they used to build the place. They had all been in construction.

They say, “C’mon back to the kitchen, we’ll show you what we did.” So we go back with them.
There’s a beauty of a flat top cooking area, clean and shiny, but above it is an elaborate ventilation system that they built themselves. There’s also a large crank. They could turn the outside vents in any direction they wanted, which they did every time the wind changed. 

We had a wonderful meal of southern food, spent a couple hours chatting with them, then got some chow to go. And this food was SO good. Mouth watering, drool down your shirt good.

About a week later we’re at a campground in Mississippi. After a few days we go to the guy who runs the place, John, and ask him if he can recommend a place to get some good home cooking. He says, “Have a seat, let me tell you about this place.”

Tells us the place used to be a funeral home for many years. Big old place, three story southern home. The funeral home employed four black women who were housekeepers and cooks. The owners of the Funeral Home had no children. They closed it and left it to the women, free and clear. Told them “You’ll always have a place to live and call your own. But if you’re smart, you’ll make it some kind of restaurant, and live upstairs, because you gals are the best darn cooks anyone has ever known”. And that’s just what they did.

He told us, "it’s open for breakfast until ten, then closes and reopens from 4-8. But you all will want to get there by 3:15 and wait, because there's going to be a long line by 4 o’clock. And that’s what we did.
In line, everybody was talking to everybody. Made us feel like we were home, a wonderful time. They don't call it Southern Hospitality for nothing.

Finally, in we go. Cafeteria style. As soon as you see the food, you know. It all looks like it came from a photo shoot of Gourmet Magazine, Southern style. My wife and I have three trays. One apiece and one to take home. Best fried chicken we’ve ever had, the collared greens were just ridiculous, as was the okra, mashed potatoes, yams brisket, breads and cornbread. Man, it was just nuts.

It was also the most inexpensive food we’ve encountered to this day. Best food we’ve ever had.
Damn, I'd like to go back there some day. I'm getting hungry just writing about it.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't need to register to be a deadly weapon


----------



## Buka (Mar 12, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> 100% agree with you on LA.
> That must be one hell of a license plate or bumper sticker you have.



The L.A incident happened because I jaywalked. I din't know what jaywalking was at a time (it's a sport in Boston) I had gone to Kinkos, picked up some copies of a manuscripts, ran across the street, climbed up on our SUV's tire to put them in the cargo carrier.

Suddenly I hear the "Sir, don't move! Show us your hands!"

I'm thinking WTF? So I slowly raise my hands (while balancing on our SUV's tire) They tell me to slowly step down, which I do. I notice their holsters are unsnapped, hands on their weapons.

A passing L.A patrol car going the other way, quickly U-turns, two more officers jump out, unsnap their holsters, hands on their weapons.

At the time, I'm wearing a State Police windbreaker and cap from Massachusetts. And I'm thinking this must be a case of mistaken identity. Come to find out it was because I jaywalked. They told me to SLOWLY produce some ID. This is when I got really scared. Being in Law Enforcement I had not seen this behavior from officers before. So I moved real sloooooooow.

This was in Sherman Oaks, during the day. When I got back to my teachers dojo fifteen minutes later, I was shook. I shared with everyone what happened. The majority of the folks I shared with were professional people in Hollywood and big business. They all told me horror stories about LAPD.

A couple months later, on another trip to L.A, Billy Blanks and I did a little seminar and demo for a group of fifty gang members from the Crypts. Former Crypt members, who were now older, hard working adults were the "chaperones".

It was when I realized something. I trusted the Crypts more than I trusted the LAPD. One of the saddest realizations I've ever had in my life.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 13, 2021)

Buka said:


> The L.A incident happened because I jaywalked. I din't know what jaywalking was at a time (it's a sport in Boston) I had gone to Kinkos, picked up some copies of a manuscripts, ran across the street, climbed up on our SUV's tire to put them in the cargo carrier.
> 
> Suddenly I hear the "Sir, don't move! Show us your hands!"
> 
> ...


My LA experience was in the middle of the day sight seeing down Sunset with a group of engineers. Redneck me walked closest to the buildings and was jumped in an attempted mugging. Ended up with 12 stitches at my left eye and a juicy face but kept all my finances intact. Became disenchanted with the whole scene real quick. 
The worst part was having to stay there 3 more days like that to finish my wore. 
A real sxxt hole that place it.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 5, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> So they decided a fresh orange or yellow belt (depending upon the ranking order) is “dangerous”?



I mean, they are dangerous... not because they know what they're doing, but they _are_ dangerous.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2021)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> I mean, they are dangerous... not because they know what they're doing, but they _are_ dangerous.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing when I posted it.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 5, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> So they decided a fresh orange or yellow belt (depending upon the ranking order) is “dangerous”?


Haha, to your nads they sure can be.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Haha, to your nads they sure can be.


And to wrists, in small joint locks. Buncha bastards, those new students.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Apr 7, 2021)

just because its the washington post i am going to reject that outright.   (and im not paying to see it or using my free trials to read it)

How ever wouldnt you love the "flex" of being a registered weapon?


----------

